# Du lịch ngoài nước > Thông tin du lịch > Ẩm thực >  Những món ăn đặc sản Hàn Quốc bạn không nên bỏ qua - dac san Han Quoc

## dauhalan

Các bạn xem phim Hàn Quốc có thấy món Kimbap (hay còn gọi là Gimbap) món cơm cuốn Hàn Quốc mà các nàng thường làm tặng cho người mình yêu hoặc mang đi trong các chuyến picnic dã ngoại không? Đây là một trong những món ăn đặc sản nổi tiếng nhất Hàn Quốc.



Món cháo gạo của người Hàn - món ăn tốt cho người cao tuổi và người ốm đau, mắc bệnh - còn được dùng như một đồ ăn chính trong bữa cơm hằng ngày.
*1. Bibimbap - món cơm trộn rau*

Bibimbap là món ăn đơn giản nhưng rất phổ biến ở đất nước Hàn Quốc. Đây là món cơm nóng ăn bằng bát và có nhiều loại rau (có thể được nấu chín hoặc rau sống) xếp lên trên. Rau ăn kèm món này được dùng theo mùa với các loại như dễ tràng hoa, dương xỉ, giá đậu, rau bina… Các thành phần khác có thể bao gồm hạt dẻ, táo tầu, nhân sâm hay lượng nhỏ hải sản, thịt. Một quả trứng cũng có thể được dùng đặt lên trên món cơm trộn này.


Hầu hết nhà hàng Hàn Quốc đều chuẩn bị món cơm trộn này kèm một muỗng xốt gochujang (loại xốt ớt cay), hạt tiêu đỏ và các món rau để người ăn tùy trộn theo khẩu vị riêng.

*2. Cơm cuốn gimbap*

Gimbap hay còn gọi là kimbap. Đây là món ăn thuận tiện và phổ biến nhất ở Hàn Quốc. Người ta có thể sử dụng món này ở khắp nơi như trong các buổi cắm trại, bữa trưa của học sinh, hàng rong đường phố hay các nhà hàng lớn.



Nhìn Kimbap gần giống với món sushi truyền thống của Nhật Bản, nhưng Kimbap không ăn với cá sống mà nguyên liệu của nó bao gồm thịt, rau đã nấu chín.
Gimbap gồm một lớp cơm trải rộng lên tấm rong biển. Các thành phần khác như thịt giămbông, xúc xích, rau bina, dưa chuột, thịt cua, cà rốt, củ cải… được thái mỏng và đặt lên trên. Tấm rong biển được cuộn lại thành ống và thái thành từng lát mỏng dày tùy ý.

Ý tưởng của món gimbap Hàn Quốc được vay mượn từ Nhật Bản trong thời kỳ thuộc địa (gimbap Hàn và sushi Nhật có cách làm và mùi vị gần tương tự nhau). Tuy nhiên, gimbap Hàn Quốc cũng có nét riêng biệt.

*3. Bokgeumbap - cơm rang kiểu Hàn*

Người nội trợ Hàn Quốc đã sáng chế một cách hữu ích khi trộn cơm nguội với các món xào và nấu chín kỹ. Đó là cách nhanh chóng để tạo ra một món có thể tận dụng được thịt cũng như rau. Thường một quả trứng rán được đặt lên phía trên món và ăn kèm với xúp đơn giản. Người Hàn Quốc ăn bokkeumbap bằng thìa.


Có nhiều cách chế biến bokkeumbap nhưng phổ biến là bokkeumbap bao gồm kimchi bokkeumbap, haemul bokkeumbap (hải sản), và nakji bokkeumbap (bạch tuộc).

*4. Một số món ăn khác:*


Tteokbokki: Là món ăn được làm từ bánh gạo tteok. Bánh gạo được khuấy đều, sau đó chiên với cà rốt, măng, nấm, dưa chuột và hầm trong nước xốt gochujang. Đây là món ăn được bán phổ biến trên đường phố ở Hàn Quốc.


Yakbap: là món ăn truyền thống của Hàn Quốc. Vị ngon của món này do gạo nếp trộn với mật ong, quả chà là, táo tàu hoặc hạt dẻ. Sau khi trộn các thành phần thì đem hấp trong nồi bằng sành (đất nung).


Yeongyangsotbap: Đây là món ăn rất bổ dưỡng của người Hàn gồm gạo và các thành phần có lợi cho sức khỏe được nấu chín kỹ trong nồi đá. Các thành phần ấy có thể là nhân sâm, táo tàu, nấm shiitake, thịt gà…

_Cùng khám phá các địa điểm du lịch Hàn Quốc_

----------

